# Help with designing Living Room



## cobbler92 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry I'm new here.. i should of gave you more info.

Primary purpose of this room is to watch a few movies and to entertain when we have our friends over..

We are open to re-painting the room. 

The style we would like would probably just be modern/ and or rustic. We are very open minded.

And we would consider buying new furniture.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the woodwork and the wall paint color. Maybe just replace the rug with something more modern and, depending on your budget, different furniture.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i agree, nice looking place. declutter. new couch = large'ish L shape. and a new rug.

oh, and a sound system :yes: :thumbup:


----------

